# Foxface Rabbit fish



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone keep these guys?are they good with community fish? i read that they can be aggressive to other fish sometimes but usually aggressive towards their own kind. So tell me what tank mates you have with your foxface rabbitfish.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Beautiful and interesting fish. I used to love their latin name of _Lo vulpinus_.

While young, they get along well with others of the same species, even in larger specimens I did not see much aggression between them in 75G tanks, but perhaps a very large, very mature individual would not accept another, and perhaps certain species aren't as forgiving as others.

I've not seen them to be agressive to any fish at all, though they were never housed with fish under a couple inches. I've even seen them form playful friendships with certain fish, I spent several days watching one play a game with a young unicorn tang. One fish would pickup a bubble algae ball and take it to a Koralia powerhead and drop it into the flow, and the other would chase the ball and retreive it. I kid you not, this happened for several days until one of them was sold.

Tankmates that were successful with them included many Tangs, Triggers, Anthias, Angelfish, Gobies, Blennies, Lionfish, etc. Either they ignored otherfish completely, or formed bonds with them. Even very large aggressive species may leave it alone, probably because of the spine-weapons that foxface have.

They are proficient algae eaters and will probably devour all macroalgaes present, even pest algaes, and take regular feedings of Nori. They also take to eating vegitables, frozen foods and soft pellets. They are good eaters, and often develop fat bellies from gorging. They will be a great way to get rid of the caulerpa that grows in a refugium. Sometimes they are seen nipping at corals such as zooanthids, though it doesn't always happen. I think of them as fish with ADD and hunger, if there is not enough stimuli and grazing opportunities, they can get into trouble.

To begin with they are quite shy, often darting behind rocks, even just hiding their eyes- If I can't see you, you can't see me- Dumb fish! They have a very impressive chameleon ability, able to change their colour to a mottled camo pattern or to a ugly grey which shows fear, or extreme stress. They will sometimes play dead by lying on the sand if stressed or alarmed.

They have a painful toxic sting, from the spines on their dorsal, which they impressively flash like a cockatoo bird. However, somewhat ironically, they are extremely fearful of HANDS! So everytime my hand would go into the tank, the FFs would retreat to the opposite end of the tank, or hide. I never had any fear of doing daily algae scrubbing in the foxface tanks. Of course I never had fear of algae scrubbing the lionfish tanks either, but you have to be cautious with them because Lionfish are curious and come close to see what you are doing.

There are two popular species, both look the same, but one with a black dot on the yellow body and grow to ~8". There is also a species called the Magnificent Foxface (white/black/red/yellow) but isn't often seen, as well as a bi-colour species that is the same as the yellow ones, except the front half and face is dark black. All are quite striking. As far as yellow fish go, this is the brightest and most golden yellow you'll see, even making yellow tangs look faded.

All in all, this is a great fish to have. It has all the positives and few cons...

+Bright and colourful
+Active Swimmers, often at the front glass.
+Not a picky eater, and eats inexpensive 'green' foods.
+Interesting behaviors and reactions.
+Cohabitates with peacefull fish, & hangs tight w/ the 'Big Meanies'.
-May get into trouble if not stimulated.

Requires a tank of 75G or larger IMO. They use every inch of the tank.

I'm pretty sure this is the second, maybe third, gleeming review of this fish I've made here on GTAA. Hah.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Will Hayward said:


> Beautiful and interesting fish. I used to love their latin name of _Lo vulpinus_.
> 
> While young, they get along well with others of the same species, even in larger specimens I did not see much aggression between them in 75G tanks, but perhaps a very large, very mature individual would not accept another, and perhaps certain species aren't as forgiving as others.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your detailed response greatly appreciated


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Great community fish. Will sums it up pretty good.

The sting from their dorsal should not be underestimated though, very painful - something you won't do twice. Just so you know, I've done it more than twice


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Great community fish. Will sums it up pretty good.
> The sting from their dorsal should not be underestimated though, very painful - something you won't do twice. Just so you know, I've done it more than twice


Glad to know, I've never been stung. Do you sell many Chris?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

So-so, I think they used to be a lot more popular.

Should mention too, the foxface is a super hardy fish - sometimes being the sole survivor of tank crashes.


----------



## gnicholls7 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Do you guys have any Foxface in stock right now? If so, can you tell me what sizes, and either post or PM the price?

Thanks!


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Chris, I would like to know if you have any in stock as well. I was thinking about taking a trip out to the store this weekend


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Call on Thursday to check.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Call on Thursday to check.


Oh I will!!


----------



## gnicholls7 (Jan 9, 2008)

Does Seaumarine have any in stock at this time?


----------



## gnicholls7 (Jan 9, 2008)

FYI foks... Seaumarine has a few in stock. They looked great!


----------

